# Wilderness First Responder (WFR) Refresher



## biegm (Apr 9, 2008)

*Wilderness First Responder (WFR) Refresher*

by *biegm* » Thu Feb 07, 2013 2:54 pm 
Hey Everyone,

I just wanted to let you know the San Juan College OLER Program is offering a WFR Refresher course that starys next monday. The beauty of this couse is that is starts on Monday but is just online from February 11 to March 15 (self paced) and then only has 2 days in the classroom on the SJC Campus in Farmington NM. If you are interested in this class please give me a call at 505-566-3113 or send me an e-mail at [email protected] .

Thanks

Marcel Bieg
San Juan College, School of Health Sciences
Director, Outdoor Leadership, Education and Recreation Academic Program
4601 College Blvd
Farmington NM 87402
Phone: 505-566-3113
Fax: 505-566-3790
[email protected]
www.sanjuancollege.edu/outdoor


----------

